# Piercings?



## TinyStarrable (Feb 17, 2016)

Does anyone like getting piercings or want any?

I have my helix pierced. I also hope to get my industrial, tragus, and daith done as well.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)

I love piercings. I have my tongue, nape, helix, labret (I used to have snakebites) and two normal lobe piercings on each ear. I'm going to get my industrial next week and possibly my tragus as well.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2016)

Double lobe and navel. Waiting for piercer to get in the jewellery I want for the daith. Also considering helix.


----------



## sej (Feb 17, 2016)

I like them, but I don't plan on getting anymore than what I have now which is just a normal lobe piercing in each ear.


----------



## tumut (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't want anything pierced. I've considered my ears but I think i'll pass.


----------



## enchilada (Feb 17, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I don't want anything pierced. I've considered my ears but I think i'll pass.



dude what is up with your sig


----------



## kayleee (Feb 17, 2016)

I used to have so many ear piercings, like all the way up both my ears. I also had my tragus done, my lobes stretched to 3/4 inch and both nipples pierced lmao. But I took them all out and now the only piercing I actually wear jewelry in is my 2g conch punch. and my lobes are around a 2g too cause they won't shrink anymore  but I never wear anything in them

Edit: here's a picture of mine for those of you that don't know what a conch punch is. Yes I was in Disneyland when this was taken hehehe  


Spoiler


----------



## Balverine (Feb 17, 2016)

i have 3 helix piercings, two lobes and one of my traguses guadged :0


----------



## tumut (Feb 17, 2016)

enchilada said:


> dude what is up with your sig


Kawaii desu ne yamaro onegai gomensai watashi-wa!


----------



## enchilada (Feb 17, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I used to have so many ear piercings, like all the way up both my ears. I also had my tragus done, my lobes stretched to 3/4 inch and both nipples pierced lmao. But I took them all out and now the only piercing I actually wear jewelry in is my 2g conch punch. and my lobes are around a 2g too cause they won't shrink anymore  but I never wear anything in them
> 
> Edit: here's a picture of mine for those of you that don't know what a conch punch is. Yes I was in Disneyland when this was taken hehehe
> 
> ...



ouch


----------



## kayleee (Feb 17, 2016)

enchilada said:


> ouch



Surprisingly getting it done didn't hurt that bad. Getting hit on the ear while it was healing with a metal eyelet in it hurt like a ***** tho


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 17, 2016)

I have two holes in each ear. I got a cool anti-tragus piercing 9 years ago. It healed beautifully for a month and then I accidentally got some conditioner on it... That's when the problems began. I finally removed it after another month or so. RIP. 

Here's a pic I took the day I got it:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 17, 2016)

nope and i don't want any.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

i don't have any piercings and i probably am not going to get any because i'd pull at them  and mess them up...,,

but i rly think piercings in the cheeks is super cute ;;; aaa i wouldnt get that but yyhhee i love it when other people have it


----------



## radioloves (Feb 17, 2016)

I just have my two ear lobes pierced, I don't know why but I kind of regret getting them done lol get to wear lots of nice and fun jewelery though xD


----------



## Tao (Feb 17, 2016)

I have 4 going up my ear. I don't know if there's a special word for it, I just went in and said "I want four here" and pointed.


I probably won't get any more though. One ear feels like enough and I don't really like the idea of having them anywhere else.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

i haven't got any, and i don't want any. people ask me to get my ears done, but i'm not really into it tbh. i think other people look lovely with their piercings though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 17, 2016)

I have both my lobes pierced just once and I had my industrial done in high school but it never healed so I had to take it out :'( it left scars on my ear, too. I felt weird not having anything there after taking the industrial out so I just got my cartilage pierced and I like just having that. 

I think I'm done with piercings, though. The healing process is so tedious and I get lazy with cleaning the piercings. If I were to get another piercing, I'd probably do my belly button.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 17, 2016)

Megatastic said:


> I love piercings. I have my tongue, nape, helix, labret (I used to have snakebites) and two normal lobe piercings on each ear. I'm going to get my industrial next week and possibly my tragus as well.



Ooooo! let me know how it goes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Double lobe and navel. Waiting for piercer to get in the jewellery I want for the daith. Also considering helix.



cool! Helix doesn't hurt that bad! Good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> I used to have so many ear piercings, like all the way up both my ears. I also had my tragus done, my lobes stretched to 3/4 inch and both nipples pierced lmao. But I took them all out and now the only piercing I actually wear jewelry in is my 2g conch punch. and my lobes are around a 2g too cause they won't shrink anymore  but I never wear anything in them
> 
> Edit: here's a picture of mine for those of you that don't know what a conch punch is. Yes I was in Disneyland when this was taken hehehe
> 
> ...



thats awesome! You should consider getting more if you really like them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Belle of Pripyat said:


> I have two holes in each ear. I got a cool anti-tragus piercing 9 years ago. It healed beautifully for a month and then I accidentally got some conditioner on it... That's when the problems began. I finally removed it after another month or so. RIP.
> 
> Here's a pic I took the day I got it:



oh no! You should have rinsed it really good, then washed it with a sea salt solution. It helps a lot!
I've had my helix for almost 4 months now


----------



## boujee (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting nipple piercings but nah, they're too sensitive. 
I do have a septum piercing but I haven't been wearing any rings lately.


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 17, 2016)

I really love them. I am more into tattoos though now that I am older and have a few big pieces.

I have four holes going up each ear. I used to have my cartilage pierced ( a double) on each ear but it wouldn't heal properly .
I also have my nose pierced and I love it. Considered getting more but eh. 

Would rather spend money on more tattoos haha.


----------



## kassie (Feb 17, 2016)

i currently only have my navel pierced but in the past i've had:
smiley, ears x2, septum, nose, lip (reg > snake bites then spider bites) and navel. 

i rly want my nipples pierced!!


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

I think piercings are beautiful! I have the extraordinarily vanilla double lobe piercings, lol. I wanted a septum piercing SO SO badly, but I don't have enough skin at the tip of my nose so they would have to go through the cartilage and my doctor said no dice. I have a serious auto immune condition that inhibits wounds from healing. There was just too much of a possibility of trauma. Utter BUMMER!!


----------



## piske (Feb 17, 2016)

I used to have a monroe piercing but not anymore :>


----------



## mogyay (Feb 17, 2016)

just my lobes but i took out my nose piercing last year (for the second time) and i'll probably get it again sometime in the future when i'm feelin' it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

I had in my ears but I let them grew back together ages ago.. Idek why I even got them when I was like 8 or something lol


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 17, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I'm thinking about getting nipple piercings but nah, they're too sensitive.
> I do have a septum piercing but I haven't been wearing any rings lately.


Do it then! If you really want it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sakuracrossing said:


> I really love them. I am more into tattoos though now that I am older and have a few big pieces.
> 
> I have four holes going up each ear. I used to have my cartilage pierced ( a double) on each ear but it wouldn't heal properly .
> I also have my nose pierced and I love it. Considered getting more but eh.
> ...



I like tattoos as well! I hope to get a feather, a wolf and "Reincarnate" tattoos!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 17, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> oh no! You should have rinsed it really good, then washed it with a sea salt solution. It helps a lot!



I _did_ clean my ear well...later, after I discovered what had happened. The problem is, I didn't realize at the time that I had gotten conditioner on/in the piercing. It was totally my fault. For that first month while it was healing beautifully, I had been washing my hair normally with shampoo and conditioner. The problem occurred when stupid me decided to do a CO Wash with tons of runny conditioner. After it got irritated, it just wasn't comfortable anymore. I don't regret taking it out and letting it close up, though. I rarely wear earrings anymore these days.


----------



## Crash (Feb 17, 2016)

i love how my piercings look now but I had a ****ty piercer and it took forever for them to heal. I have an industrial, a hoop in my tragus and one helix, along with double lobes. I'd get one more helix piercing but I think that's probably it for me. ​


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 17, 2016)

I have the normal lobe piercing (one on each lobe) and two helix piercings on one ear. I think I'm gonna get one of them removed though because it isn't healing well. If all things are good I definitely want to get more ear piercings in the future.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 17, 2016)

No, I don't have any currently, and I never plan on it.  It's just not something I really want to do.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd love to have piercings, I had those regular double lobe ones but I took them out and it's healing the holes so I'll probably have to get those re-poked-through. Which'll probably be painful.
I love the nose ones.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 17, 2016)

I have my nostril pierced and my ears double pierced, but I haven't worn earrings in 10+ years.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 17, 2016)

i've only had my ears pierced, but that was when i was nine. i think a few months after i had my ears pierced, one of them got infected (i have no idea what caused it) so it had to be taken out. for a while i still had an earring in the other ear, until my mum took it out to clean it one day and never put it back in, so the hole in the other ear's closed up. it's been like that for a few years.

i don't think i want any more piercings. it was pretty painful when i first had my ears pierced, so i don't want to go through that again. or any infections, ugh


----------



## MintySky (Feb 17, 2016)

Well I already have the normal 1 piercing on each lobe but thinking of getting a stud up the top and another one of each side of my lobes.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 17, 2016)

It is very important to choose a good piercer or get a piercing at a cheap price. Look at reviews and ask around. It's important to clean it everyday too, three times a day when it's fresh and new, with a sea salt solution. 
Just use about 1/8 tsp of non iodized sea salt per cup and mix it up! It's best to use warm water and soak it for a few minutes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> i've only had my ears pierced, but that was when i was nine. i think a few months after i had my ears pierced, one of them got infected (i have no idea what caused it) so it had to be taken out. for a while i still had an earring in the other ear, until my mum took it out to clean it one day and never put it back in, so the hole in the other ear's closed up. it's been like that for a few years.
> 
> i don't think i want any more piercings. it was pretty painful when i first had my ears pierced, so i don't want to go through that again. or any infections, ugh


My ears got infected several times but that was mostly my fault for not cleaning them regularly and changing them too fast to regular jewelry. Don't give up! Go for it! I have two lobe piercings and they healed great!


----------



## wassop (Feb 17, 2016)

i only have my first lobes , but plan on getting 2 or 3 helix piercings on both ears ( not all at once though , haha ) and maybe double lobes


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 17, 2016)

wassop said:


> i only have my first lobes , but plan on getting 2 or 3 helix piercings on both ears ( not all at once though , haha ) and maybe double lobes



Awesome! Helix doesn't hurt too bad to get, at least not for me. Pain ranges from person to person though.


----------



## enchilada (Feb 17, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> Awesome! Helix doesn't hurt too bad to get, at least not for me. Pain ranges from person to person though.



praise helix


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 17, 2016)

No, and I'm not planning on getting any.


----------



## Llust (Feb 17, 2016)

i've only had my ears pierced, they covered up, though. i want to get them pierced again, but im too much of a wuss. the bumps really bother me


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 17, 2016)

You can do it!


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 17, 2016)

I love my piercings haha. My husband calls me Magneto. I have my tongue, vertical labret, nose, and ears pierced. I have size two gauges in both ears and I had my industrial done, but I started getting a keloid so let one hole close up. Leaving me with nine ear piercings including my gauges  I wanted to get my other nostril pierced but the hubs cut me off ._.


----------



## Miii (Feb 17, 2016)

I used to have 3 lobe piercings in each ear, my septum, smiley, and the webbing under my tongue pierced. I took my smiley, and webbing piercing (forget what it's called) out a few years ago along with 2 of the ear piercings in each ear (to make room for stretching mah ears). Now I just have my septum (which I've pierced 7 times... keeping it for good this time) and my ears are stretched to 3/4 inch or 19mm.

I wouldn't mind a conch piercing in each ear at some point, but I won't do it for a while because I don't want to deal with the 6 months of soreness just yet xD


----------



## teshima (Feb 17, 2016)

I have three in each lobe and a helix that I did myself in my left ear. I don't really want to get anymore at the moment since I don't want to look too punk/scary lol (but I admire people who do get a lot of piercings, it's so cool but it's just not my look). If I had to maybe a belly button or an inner helix so I can wear an industrial (since my current helix is already angled right for an industrial).


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

I have never gotten my ears pierced but I want to so I can insert things in them bad boys xoxo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 17, 2016)

I just have my ears pierced for just wearing normal earrings. I got them pierced when I was really young so I don't remember what it was like. But other then that, I do not want any others


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 18, 2016)

I like piercings! All mine are on my ears: 4 normal lobe total, 1 cartilage, 1 industrial, and 1 rook.

I plan on getting my tragus pierced with one of my good friends for her birthday ^.^ I also would like a belly ring, but I want to become more comfortable with my body first ;; So I dunno maybe~


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

I have the usual ear piercings, just one pair. I have always wanted another pair and a nose ring but I was and still am too scared of needles or anything that takes the shape and form of a needle.


----------



## ashnoona (Feb 18, 2016)

I love piercings. *-*
I currently have two helix peircings one on each ear, a tragus and double lobes. 
I really want to get a double or maybe triple reverse helix done. *-*
Just ugh. ugh. I want lol.
Tbh I think it's kind of addicting cx


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 18, 2016)

MasqueradeAlice said:


> I love my piercings haha. My husband calls me Magneto. I have my tongue, vertical labret, nose, and ears pierced. I have size two gauges in both ears and I had my industrial done, but I started getting a keloid so let one hole close up. Leaving me with nine ear piercings including my gauges  I wanted to get my other nostril pierced but the hubs cut me off ._.



OH no! Well, I hope you can get it. Don't let people tell you what you can and cannot do. Just do it!
Also, how was your experience with your industrial?

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> I like piercings! All mine are on my ears: 4 normal lobe total, 1 cartilage, 1 industrial, and 1 rook.
> 
> I plan on getting my tragus pierced with one of my good friends for her birthday ^.^ I also would like a belly ring, but I want to become more comfortable with my body first ;; So I dunno maybe~



Awesome! I wanna get the industrial and tragus too! Let me know how it goes and have fun with your friend!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gazea9r said:


> I have the usual ear piercings, just one pair. I have always wanted another pair and a nose ring but I was and still am too scared of needles or anything that takes the shape and form of a needle.



It's okay. I don't either. But I don't see the needle if it's an ear piercing. I just don't look at it either


----------



## cornimer (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't have any piercings and I don't want any. I'm too afraid of pain and it just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## focus (Feb 18, 2016)

i have both my ears pierced but thats it ): i would love to get more piercings on both my ears, like all the way up if you know what i mean? and i want a belly piercing, a tarngus piercing, a septum piercing, and possibly more lol
especially the septum one, they're so pretty asdfghjkl;


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 18, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> OH no! Well, I hope you can get it. Don't let people tell you what you can and cannot do. Just do it!
> Also, how was your experience with your industrial?



Well I don't mind stopping the piercings for him cause I don't want him of all people to be less attracted to me lol. And my industrial wasn't super fun. I let my friend do it (she had done two others and we had a sterile piercing needle). The piercing it's self wasn't too painful. The top one definitely hurt more cause of the cartilage. The healing is what sucked though. I couldn't sleep on that side and I'm a side sleeper  I recommend getting the two holes pierced separately but still at the right angles for the industrial. It'll make it easier to keep it clean and all that. Industrials are one of the worst when it comes to infections. 

[


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 18, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> Awesome! I wanna get the industrial and tragus too! Let me know how it goes and have fun with your friend!



Go for the industrial! For me it didn't hurt, it just sounded really gross when the needle went in ._. The only time it hurt was the first few weeks afterward. I couldn't even sleep on that side because any pressure made it really painful.
I'll definitely let you know how the tragus goes though! I'm excited~


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 18, 2016)

MasqueradeAlice said:


> Well I don't mind stopping the piercings for him cause I don't want him of all people to be less attracted to me lol. And my industrial wasn't super fun. I let my friend do it (she had done two others and we had a sterile piercing needle). The piercing it's self wasn't too painful. The top one definitely hurt more cause of the cartilage. The healing is what sucked though. I couldn't sleep on that side and I'm a side sleeper  I recommend getting the two holes pierced separately but still at the right angles for the industrial. It'll make it easier to keep it clean and all that. Industrials are one of the worst when it comes to infections.
> 
> [



You could use a travelling pillow too while it heals! Just put your ear in the hole with the healing piercing. Thats what I did when I got my helix pierced. I'm a side sleeper as well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> Go for the industrial! For me it didn't hurt, it just sounded really gross when the needle went in ._. The only time it hurt was the first few weeks afterward. I couldn't even sleep on that side because any pressure made it really painful.
> I'll definitely let you know how the tragus goes though! I'm excited~



I will definately get it when I move out. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to get any more piercings or any tattoos til I move out. I could just use my handy dandy travel pillow!
Good luck with your tragus!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

i love piercings as long as they're in good taste. i currently have 5 piercings (doubles on both ears and helix on my left) and am kind of wanting more.. i'll probably wait until i'm 18 so i don't have to persuade my mom to let me. if i got more, i'd probably get three small piercings in a row on the lower shell of my right ear. i kind of want a tragus one but it looks really painful so i probably won't get one ever.


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2016)

i only have ear piercings. i don't plan on getting any other piercings though.


----------



## inkling (Feb 18, 2016)

i had my monroe for years but at a certain point i took it out bc whatevs...i still have a hole i can repierce  which i've repierced a couple times already (prob why i have visible hole still..at least it looks cute and nobody notices) but ya for nowadays no bc  i dont think its in style for a minimal look..like nobody would get it, itd be weird or odd and dont want to rock it tbh...
I've been thinking about getting my nosed pierced for a bit...ive had it pierced before but not professionally and it really bothered me (this healed lol like no hole or scar or anything). 

I just think a nose piercing on the right would look so cute on my me but ive been on the fence for awhile, but i think i might get it! i have tattoos and stuff and think its cool im just super picky with my style and also want to make sure its something i want to deal with practically!


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 18, 2016)

Lumira said:


> i love piercings as long as they're in good taste. i currently have 5 piercings (doubles on both ears and helix on my left) and am kind of wanting more.. i'll probably wait until i'm 18 so i don't have to persuade my mom to let me. if i got more, i'd probably get three small piercings in a row on the lower shell of my right ear. i kind of want a tragus one but it looks really painful so i probably won't get one ever.



Don't worry about the pain! I was afraid of the pain for my helix but it turned out not as bad as I thought! Go for it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> i had my monroe for years but at a certain point i took it out bc whatevs...i still have a hole i can repierce  which i've repierced a couple times already (prob why i have visible hole still..at least it looks cute and nobody notices) but ya for nowadays no bc  i dont think its in style for a minimal look..like nobody would get it, itd be weird or odd and dont want to rock it tbh...
> I've been thinking about getting my nosed pierced for a bit...ive had it pierced before but not professionally and it really bothered me (this healed lol like no hole or scar or anything).
> 
> I just think a nose piercing on the right would look so cute on my me but ive been on the fence for awhile, but i think i might get it! i have tattoos and stuff and think its cool im just super picky with my style and also want to make sure its something i want to deal with practically!


Just make sure if that's what you want. I'm on the fence about a belly button piercing so I'm not deciding to get it until I'm 100% sure I want it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a labret that I keep a little star in, and I have one ear gauged to 5/8th and the other is just pierced, it was gauged to 00 but fell out and was my difficult ear so I gave up on it. I hope to get my septum done eventually but am worried about having it upside down at work because it would bother me a lot but it would look cute on me. I hope to get my non gauged ear pierced a few times so there will be more of a "balance" by having multiple little piercings on one ear, and the then big hole on the other side.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 20, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have a labret that I keep a little star in, and I have one ear gauged to 5/8th and the other is just pierced, it was gauged to 00 but fell out and was my difficult ear so I gave up on it. I hope to get my septum done eventually but am worried about having it upside down at work because it would bother me a lot but it would look cute on me. I hope to get my non gauged ear pierced a few times so there will be more of a "balance" by having multiple little piercings on one ear, and the then big hole on the other side.



I hope it goes well for you and good luck! I want a couple more piercings as well!!


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 20, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have a labret that I keep a little star in, and I have one ear gauged to 5/8th and the other is just pierced, it was gauged to 00 but fell out and was my difficult ear so I gave up on it. I hope to get my septum done eventually but am worried about having it upside down at work because it would bother me a lot but it would look cute on me. I hope to get my non gauged ear pierced a few times so there will be more of a "balance" by having multiple little piercings on one ear, and the then big hole on the other side.



I hope it goes well for you and good luck! I want a couple more piercings as well!!


----------



## Wish (Feb 20, 2016)

i have gauges but i'm getting a tongue piercing soon


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 20, 2016)

I have the basic two ear lobe piercings but I plan on getting my thirds, helix and rook piercing!


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 20, 2016)

I just have the standard ear piercing but I have been considering getting a septum piercing or a 2nd ear piercing. Probably will get at least the 2nd piercing sometime over the summer, and hopefully the courage to get my septum pierced.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 20, 2016)

I have my nose, septum, and lip pierced. My ears are also stretched to 00g.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2016)

I think piercings are weird, no offense. It looks painful and I will never get a piercing, unless getting my ears pierced counts, but I don't wear earrings anymore.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 20, 2016)

i want a nose piercing so that i can look extra edgy xoxo


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 20, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> I hope it goes well for you and good luck! I want a couple more piercings as well!!



cool! Let me know how it goes!

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOOD NEWS! I may be able to get my Tragus done for my b-day!


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Got my daith piercing today (feat. Devyn)


----------



## mogyay (Feb 23, 2016)

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Got my daith piercing today (feat. Devyn)



man that looks so good i really want that kind of piercing, was it painful?


----------



## tae (Feb 23, 2016)

i had my septum pierced for about 3 years. i took it out for one night for whatever reason and it closed over night. 3 years pierced and it closed in less than 8 hours. i was so mad. but now there too much scar tissue so if i re-pierce it, it's gonna hurt like a mother ****er.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2016)

mogyay said:


> man that looks so good i really want that kind of piercing, was it painful?



Yeah, it was painful but it was over quickly. It was really sore after I left the piercer for about two hours after but I think it was aggravated by the cold (had it done in town before going to meet someone in Helensburgh). Once I went inside a warm caf? it wasn't so bad. Probably helps they brought me Nurofen Express haha. I've been warned about swelling / bruising though so not looking forward to that.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 23, 2016)

i have one hole on each ear in my cartilage so basically just the norm. i want a nose ring so bad though but my parents would absolutely kill me if i got it pierced


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2016)

Alex518 said:


> i have one hole on each ear in my cartilage so basically just the norm. i want a nose ring so bad though but my parents would absolutely kill me if i got it pierced



Checked your profile and although I couldn't find your age turns out we share a birthday. Even so, best thing about being a grown-up is parents don't care about that stuff. Or at least mine don't!  Saw my mother today after getting my newest done and within 2 minutes of meeting her she noticed the new one. Her comment was simply, "You got your ear pierced." Later said she liked it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 23, 2016)

Strangely enough, I have 6 tattoos and only my ear lobes pierced....I wanted more done but I'm actually more fearful of having holes punctured in my than I am about a tattoo needle.
I would have loved to have had a couple more piercings on the top of my ear (not sure what they're called). I seriously doubt it will ever happen though unfortunately. I was bad enough just getting my lobes done


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 23, 2016)

I have had my ears pierced since I was 6 months. I just got my belly button pierced in December.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't have any piercings but I'd love to get some.



enchilada said:


> dude what is up with your sig



it looks like a cat humping a whoopie cushion.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2016)

At the moment I only have each of my earlobes pierced, but I'm going to get my helix pierced soon.


----------



## Elov (Feb 23, 2016)

I only have like 3 piercings lol. Both my ears, which are stretched to 3/4" and my lip pierced. I've pierced my lip 3 times, once when I was 12 and it lasted until I was 14, and once when I was 16, but it looked weird so I took it out, and pierced the other side of my lip which is the one I had today. I also pierced my upper frenulum twice when I was younger, (also known as the smiley piercing) They only lasted like a month each before it felt like it would rip off. I've thought about getting my septum pierced but I'm not sure if I could pull it off. I've also thought about getting more done on my ears, but I just don't really care enough to get it done I guess. I'm also nervous about getting a piercing done professionally because I haven't done that since I was an infant. But there's no way in hell I'm going to try doing these things again myself.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2016)

just the normal ear piercings (one hole in each ear), I barely care about my appearance to care about piercings. however I might do it someday just for fun


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 24, 2016)

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Got my daith piercing today (feat. Devyn)



that looks really cool!


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 24, 2016)

I want my ears to be pierced the heck out. I need at least 5 piercings on one ear.
And I'd love to get a (may be inappropriate) 



Spoiler



nipple piercing


 but idk if I'll ever go through with it, because just thinking about it makes me cringe a bit. ._.;


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 24, 2016)

Elov said:


> I only have like 3 piercings lol. Both my ears, which are stretched to 3/4" and my lip pierced. I've pierced my lip 3 times, once when I was 12 and it lasted until I was 14, and once when I was 16, but it looked weird so I took it out, and pierced the other side of my lip which is the one I had today. I also pierced my upper frenulum twice when I was younger, (also known as the smiley piercing) They only lasted like a month each before it felt like it would rip off. I've thought about getting my septum pierced but I'm not sure if I could pull it off. I've also thought about getting more done on my ears, but I just don't really care enough to get it done I guess. I'm also nervous about getting a piercing done professionally because I haven't done that since I was an infant. But there's no way in hell I'm going to try doing these things again myself.



You should look into a good piercer in your area. Its always good to seek a prffessional that an do it rather than by yourself. You could hit the wrong nerve and end up going to the hospital!

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> that looks really cool!



it des indeed! So cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maelawni said:


> I want my ears to be pierced the heck out. I need at least 5 piercings on one ear.
> And I'd love to get a (may be inappropriate)
> 
> 
> ...



oh thats cool! I hope you are able to when you can!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 24, 2016)

Maelawni said:


> I want my ears to be pierced the heck out. I need at least 5 piercings on one ear.
> And I'd love to get a (may be inappropriate)
> 
> 
> ...


My friend got hers when I got my bellybutton. Mine felt like a novocaine shot. She almost passed out.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a septum piercing that I am stretching. currently up to about a 12g looking to go around 8or something. Getting nipple piercings this May


----------



## Elov (Feb 24, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> You should look into a good piercer in your area. Its always good to seek a prffessional that an do it rather than by yourself. You could hit the wrong nerve and end up going to the hospital!


The only reason I resorted to that was because I was under 18 at the time, and my mother wouldn't give me permission. She'd rather have me stick a needle through myself than to take me to a professional piercer. But now I'm over 18 a_nd slightly less crazy_, so I won't be going that route anymore. But even with the freedom to get pierced whenever I want I'm still too damn lazy to bother getting one done.


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 24, 2016)

i just have earlobe piercings.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 24, 2016)

I've always thought snake bites were cool.


----------



## Katattacc (Feb 25, 2016)

I love piercings and have many of my own.. my favorite is my belly button. However, i think, when people have too many piercings on their face at one time it looks bad and over cluttered. I think it is best to keep it simple when it comes to ones face.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 25, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I have a septum piercing that I am stretching. currently up to about a 12g looking to go around 8or something. Getting nipple piercings this May



Good luck and happy stretching!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elov said:


> The only reason I resorted to that was because I was under 18 at the time, and my mother wouldn't give me permission. She'd rather have me stick a needle through myself than to take me to a professional piercer. But now I'm over 18 a_nd slightly less crazy_, so I won't be going that route anymore. But even with the freedom to get pierced whenever I want I'm still too damn lazy to bother getting one done.



You should go to a professional. It's much safer and you're less likely to get rejection as well as infections


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2016)

does anyone here have piercings in their cheeks? ;; I love the way it looks and i would like to maybe get them but idk uh my mom would probably disown me if i got piercings like that and idk how safe it is ;;
but it looks soOOoo good im screaming !!


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 25, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> does anyone here have piercings in their cheeks? ;; I love the way it looks and i would like to maybe get them but idk uh my mom would probably disown me if i got piercings like that and idk how safe it is ;;
> but it looks soOOoo good im screaming !!


Go for it if it's really what you want! Don't not get it just because of what your mom thinks of them. Be yourself and show your freedom of expression!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2016)

None and don't plan on getting any.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 25, 2016)

enchilada said:


> dude what is up with your sig



Is that Kirby..?

Anyway, piercings? Nah.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 25, 2016)

Katattacc said:


> I love piercings and have many of my own.. my favorite is my belly button. However, i think, when people have too many piercings on their face at one time it looks bad and over cluttered. I think it is best to keep it simple when it comes to ones face.



I dont really want any on my face. Just ears. But even then the ears could get crowded


----------



## laurenx (Feb 25, 2016)

im getting my nose done soon but i want to get my eyebrow done sooo bad


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 27, 2016)

laurenx said:


> im getting my nose done soon but i want to get my eyebrow done sooo bad



Cool! Go for it!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 27, 2016)

is the process of piercing painful? like do they put some numbing cream first before piercing? not that im planning to get piercings, just curious.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 27, 2016)

snoozit said:


> is the process of piercing painful? like do they put some numbing cream first before piercing? not that im planning to get piercings, just curious.



Piercings hurt but only for a second. It doesn't hurt too bad, but it all depends on your pain tolerance.
Some piercers do use numbing cream, but not all. The piercing happens so fast, that you don't really need it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2016)

laurenx said:


> im getting my nose done soon but i want to get my eyebrow done sooo bad



I've been contemplating nose and eyebrow too, but I'm not totally sure how I feel about facial piercings on myself yet. I wanted to get my lip done back when I was in school but my parents wouldn't let me.



snoozit said:


> is the process of piercing painful? like do they put some numbing cream first before piercing? not that im planning to get piercings, just curious.



I find they hurt more after (like when you accidentally knock it - hurts like a *****). At the time it's more uncomfortable than painful imo.


Pretty much certain now on double helix on right ear (same side as daith) and getting third lobe piercing (both ears). Maybe I'll treat myself once I've passed all my coursework in May.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2016)

snoozit said:


> is the process of piercing painful? like do they put some numbing cream first before piercing? not that im planning to get piercings, just curious.



Any good piercer will not use any numbing creams or sprays. It's over pretty quickly anyway.

I got my third lobe piercings on Wednesday. I was supposed to get my scaffolding or tragus done on Tuesday but I chickened out. I couldn't go without getting something done though, haha.


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 27, 2016)

Tina said:


> I've been contemplating nose and eyebrow too, but I'm not totally sure how I feel about facial piercings on myself yet. I wanted to get my lip done back when I was in school but my parents wouldn't let me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome and good luck! I want the daith as well! I already have a helix now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Megatastic said:


> Any good piercer will not use any numbing creams or sprays. It's over pretty quickly anyway.
> 
> I got my third lobe piercings on Wednesday. I was supposed to get my scaffolding or tragus done on Tuesday but I chickened out. I couldn't go without getting something done though, haha.



You can do it! I proved my mom when she thought I would chicken out of getting my first real piercing! I believe in you!
I want the same piercings as well!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2016)

TinyStarrable said:


> Awesome and good luck! I want the daith as well! I already have a helix now.



I love my daith. Definitely the one that I felt was just 'me' after getting it done.


----------



## thrillingprince (Feb 28, 2016)

I have my regular ear piercings, and then a second hole on my left ear
i want cartilage piercings tho


----------



## catcula (Feb 28, 2016)

i have my first holes on my ears pierced but i really wanna get angel bites and an industrial :3


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 28, 2016)

thrillingprince said:


> I have my regular ear piercings, and then a second hole on my left ear
> i want cartilage piercings tho



Cartilage is cool! Just don't get it done with a gun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



catcula said:


> i have my first holes on my ears pierced but i really wanna get angel bites and an industrial :3



I want an industrial too!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 28, 2016)

I have angle bites and I get a whole lot of compliments on them, probably because they're so different from the normal monroe others have. I also have both ears pierced but would like at least one more on each side and maybe a septum one day if I take my angel bites out. ♥


----------



## TinyStarrable (Feb 29, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> I have angle bites and I get a whole lot of compliments on them, probably because they're so different from the normal monroe others have. I also have both ears pierced but would like at least one more on each side and maybe a septum one day if I take my angel bites out. ♥



go for it! And I like the look of angel bites! They're so cool! Keep them!


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd never actually heard of angel bites before this thread.  

I talked to my boyfriend yesterday about facial piercings. He didn't like the idea, so none for me. So I'll just stick to mutilating my ears (even though he isn't a fan of that either oops - but it's a fair compromise IMO!).


----------



## TinyStarrable (Mar 2, 2016)

Tina said:


> I'd never actually heard of angel bites before this thread.
> 
> I talked to my boyfriend yesterday about facial piercings. He didn't like the idea, so none for me. So I'll just stick to mutilating my ears (even though he isn't a fan of that either oops - but it's a fair compromise IMO!).



LOL
Sadly I am not able to mutilate my ears any further until I move out


----------

